# •Hog Huntin•



## mr otter (May 1, 2016)

Decided to switch gears this weekend and dust off the ol spear gun.  Managed to get some nice state water gags and some really nice hogs.  







Thanks for looking!


----------



## swamp hunter (May 1, 2016)

Good Job !
My fishin Pard is a Diver and he loves the Hog Snapper.
I get to eat them too so we're good ...


----------



## oldenred (May 4, 2016)

Nice job man!


----------



## Permitchaser (May 9, 2016)

So where were you when you shot those beauty's. You must of had clear water. Tank or free dive


----------



## mr otter (May 10, 2016)

Shot these in state waters off alligator point with tanks.  Had 30 ft of visibility.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2016)

Nice mess of fish. Congrats. Hog snapper is still on my list to taste.


----------

